# General Category > Creative Area >  Knitting

## magie06

Here's my latest project. It's been knitted in cotton and it's actually a very easy pattern.

----------


## magie06

This is all my projects that I've done in the past year. The green knitting is that is the newest that I'm working on. It's knitting very quickly and I'm enjoying knitting it. I'm going to have to write an evaluation of it when I'm finished.

----------


## OldMike

I don't see an image Magie just a square where an image should be  :(:

----------


## magie06

Mike, I can't get photobucket to work for me. I always have problems even when I follow the instructions that Angie did at the beginning.

----------


## OldMike

> Mike, I can't get photobucket to work for me. I always have problems even when I follow the instructions that Angie did at the beginning.


I use Angie's instructions and it works for me. Can't think what you're doing wrong.

----------


## rose

Here it is:

----------


## OldMike

Thanks Rose.  :): 

Nice knitting Magie.  :):

----------


## Suzi

Wow! That's amazing!

----------


## Angie

That is really lovely Maggie

----------


## magie06

The colours are more vibrant than they came out in the photo. its like acid lemon and acid green (is that even a colour? I'll ask rose to post for me when its finished.

----------

OldMike (16-04-16)

----------

